# Clippers Forum Fantasy Basketball Discussion



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeah, ClippersRuleLA got a lousy team for showin' up late. :banana: 

Oh well, discuss!!


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Good drafting guys. I'm pretty happy with my team as long as Yao stays healthy.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

I will rule you!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

My weird team.


C. Billups
R. Hamilton
C. Mobley
B. Wells	
R. Artest
D. Nowitzki
D. Milicic
N. Krstic
T. Chandler	
N. Mohammed	
D. Harris 
S. Parker	
J. Stackhouse 
Q. Richardson 
E. Piatkowski


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

hey my team isnt all bad

i have a last years ROY, a mvp x2, a slam dunk champion, a perennial injured Clipper, a guy who doesnt show up in the playoffs, a guy who was on the best college basketball team ever, a Dukey, and a bunch of crap.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Hey, we should put up a pot of UCash, for teh winner. Or something like that.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

make a poll dude.

here's my picks with golden boy at the top.

1. (5) K. Bryant SG
2. (20) J. O'Neal PF,C
3. (29) R. Lewis SF
4. (44) S. Marbury PG
5. (53) Z. Ilgauskas C
6. (68) M. Peterson SG,SF
7. (77) S. Dalembert C
8. (92) T. Ford PG
9. (101) D. Marshall SF,PF
10. (116) U. Haslem PF
11. (125) D. Stoudamire PG
12. (140) D. Jones PG
13. (149) B. Haywood C
14. (164) J. Howard SF,PF
15. (173) M. Blount PF,C

i feel really dirty.

if god wishes to punish me and my team for this travesty by plaguing kobe with injuries, then so be it.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> hey my team isnt all bad
> 
> i have a last years ROY, a mvp x2, a slam dunk champion, a perennial injured Clipper, a guy who doesnt show up in the playoffs, a guy who was on the best college basketball team ever, a Dukey, and a bunch of crap.


Hey I was just messin', I just needed a punchline to start the thread. :biggrin:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

1. (8) G. Arenas PG
2. (17) T. Duncan PF,C
3. (32) C. Anthony SF
4. (41) B. Wallace C
5. (56) S. O'Neal C
6. (65) E. Okafor PF,C
7. (80) L. Hughes SG
8. (89) D. Gooden PF
9. (104) R. Alston PG
10. (113) S. Jackson SG,SF
11. (128) S. Claxton PG
12. (137) M. Harpring SG,SF
13. (152) K. Thomas PF
14. (161) Ti. Thomas SF,PF
15. (176) J. Foster PF,C


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Hey I was just messin', I just needed a punchline to start the thread. :biggrin:


same here  cuz its not like i will go that far with this lineup

PG 
C. Paul
(NOK - PG) 
SG 
J. Smith
(Atl - SG,SF) 
G 
S. Nash
(Pho - PG)
G 
C. Maggette
(LAC - SG,SF)
SF 
P. Stojakovic
(NOK - SF) 
PF 
C. Webber
(Phi - PF)
F 
S. Battier
(Hou - SF)
F 
R. Davis
(Min - SG,SF)
C 
C. Frye
(NY - PF,C)
C 
K. Thomas
(Pho - PF,C)

Bench-	
D. West
P. Brezec
C. Mihm
L. Barbosa
M. Daniels


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Weasel said:


> 1. (8) G. Arenas PG
> 2. (17) T. Duncan PF,C
> 3. (32) C. Anthony SF
> 4. (41) B. Wallace C
> ...


You got all the bigmen. And you stole Carmelo from me.

1. (11) R. Allen SG
2. (14) Y. Ming C
3. (35) G. Wallace SG,SF
4. (38) R. Jefferson SF
5. (59) A. Miller PG
6. (62) P. Gasol PF,C
7. (83) S. Cassell PG
8. (86) T. Murphy PF
9. (107) H. Turkoglu SG,SF
10. (110) K. Korver SF
11. (131) J. Przybilla C
12. (134) Ja. Williams PG
13. (155) A. McDyess PF
14. (158) J. Magloire C
15. (179) D. Miles SF


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

1. (9) D. Howard PF
2. (16) A. Kirilenko SF,PF
3. (33) M. Redd SG,SF
4. (40) K. Hinrich PG,SG
5. (57) T. Parker PG
6. (64) M. Ginobili SG
7. (81) T. Prince SF
8. (88) D. Granger SF,PF
9. (105) A. Mourning C
10. (112) J. Childress SG,SF
11. (129) K. Brown PF,C
12. (136) N. Hilario PF,C
13. (153) J. Redick PG,SG
14. (160) L. Aldridge SF,PF
15. (177) S. Telfair PG

I think i easily have the youngest team, except for mourning.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I don't think I have to worry about my line up until November, so for now, I'll just chill.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

```
Round  	Pick  	Player  	Position
1. 	(2) 	K. Garnett 	SF,PF
2. 	(23) 	T. McGrady 	SG,SF
3. 	(26) 	J. Johnson 	PG,SG
4. 	(47) 	R. Felton 	PG
5. 	(50) 	B. Davis 	PG
6. 	(71) 	A. Bogut 	PF,C
7. 	(74) 	A. Morrison 	SF,PF
8. 	(95) 	K. Martin 	PF
9. 	(98) 	C. Wilcox 	PF,C
10. 	(119) 	Z. Pachulia 	PF,C
11. 	(122) 	K. Martin 	SG
12. 	(143) 	Q. Ross 	SF
13. 	(146) 	M. Jaric 	PG,SG
14. 	(167) 	M. Williams 	PG
15. 	(170) 	E. Dampier 	C
```
I don't even like that team


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

any one wanna trade 4 okur or odom or both?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

MicCheck12 said:


> any one wanna trade 4 okur or odom or both?


Who do you want in return?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Feel free to shoot me trade offers until the season starts.


----------



## MicCheck12 (Aug 12, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Who do you want in return?


any1 who wants to give up their pf and c
I might give up kidd 2


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

MicCheck12 said:


> any1 who wants to give up their pf and c
> I might give up kidd 2


No way you're touching Nowitzki or Milicic


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Is Maggette's bicep going to explode due to steroid overdose? Solid 10th round pick?


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

which round did livingston get picked?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bootstrenf said:


> which round did livingston get picked?


9th Round(100th overall)


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> 9th Round(100th overall)



steal...

methinks he's gonna average:

14ppg/4rpg/6apg/2spg/1bpg/2topg/45%fg/75%ft


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I didn't know Maggette would explode off the bench like he did... :curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Shaq is available.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

shaq isn't worth the pick up.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Kirk Hinrich
Manu Ginobili
Brent Barry
JR Smith
Jarrett Jack
Josh Childress are available, got too many guards.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

So who's still paying attention to this? I'm pretty surprised that not a single trade has gone down.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

i need a PF/C

btw i stil pay attention to this


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> So who's still paying attention to this? I'm pretty surprised that not a single trade has gone down.


I pay attention.



ClippersRuleLA said:


> i need a PF/C
> 
> btw i stil pay attention to this


I have plenty.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

well that's good to know that some people are, i've noticed a couple of my opponents so far haven't made a single rotation at all.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

If you look at the schedules there are three people undefeated in matchups... Free Arsenal (that's me), Weasal, and leidout (you *******)!

And that about sums up what's going on in fantasy right now, 3 undefeated teams...


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I have plenty.


if it isnt shaq i am all ears


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> if it isnt shaq i am all ears


Send me an offer then. I have plenty of PF/C's not named Shaq.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

ClippersRuleLA said:


> i need a PF/C


What players are you offering?


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

leidout said:


> What players are you offering?


all my players are available if the deal is right


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Hmm, now that week 5 is over with, let's see who's #1.... 

Oh! What a surprise! It's ME again! (although Weasel is a close 2nd)

:biggrin: :clap2: :biggrin:


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

leidout said:


> Hmm, now that week 5 is over with, let's see who's #1....
> 
> Oh! What a surprise! It's ME again! (although Weasel is a close 2nd)
> 
> :biggrin: :clap2: :biggrin:


Damn it... oh well, I hope I can at least make the playoffs...:cheers:


----------



## essaywhuman (Aug 10, 2005)

Boooooo, I'm trying so hard in this league but I can't get anything going. 
DAMN YOU GERALD WALLACE!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I had my first blasted loss last week... I lost 4-5.... damn...


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

As of week 6 ending:

leidout (ME! #1) remains the only undeafeted team after beating TucsonClip (#11) & his fantasy monster Shawn Marion.

Weasel's (#2) BIG men got a BIG upset in his first defeat by ClippersRuleLA (#7) complicated "anti-center" team. 

PAIDNFULL23 (#3) is 5-1 after dominating his 2nd opponent in a row, Free Arsenal (#6) has now lost 2 in a row & will lose 3 after matching up with leidout in week 7...

clips_r_teh_wieners (#4) quietly put together his another win over Flyin squirrels (#10)... who has done remarkably well despite no rotations all season, losing every single week and yet somehow is not in last place.

CLIPSFAN89 (#5) after a rough start has racked up 3 in a row ... qross1fan (#9) created the game, yet has inexplicably stopped playing...

Laker-fan :thumbdown: essaywhuman (#8) won the Hater-Bowl over last place Dr.Seuss' Suns (#12) who unfortunately is getting the last laugh in the real world. :sad:


----------



## myGod (Nov 27, 2006)

so whos gonna get all the mintues on the nuggets with anthony and smith out?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

I freakin' lost! wtf!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> I freakin' lost! wtf!


You almost lost to me too. 

Melo, Shaq and I will be back.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

leidout said:


> As of week 6 ending:
> 
> leidout (ME! #1) remains the only undeafeted team after beating TucsonClip (#11) & his fantasy monster Shawn Marion.
> 
> ...


I got my password for that account hacked and changed due to my rating on Yahoo Pool[I participate in some Pool leagues] so that's the reason or else I'd be playing. I keep sending Yahoo emails, but get no response, I hope I get one with me still being in the playoff race.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Watch out, Melo and Shaq are back!


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Oh man i forgot to rotate my guys.... ah well...


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Playoff time!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm going to unsticky this topic. Who won it btw?


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

essaywhuman won, i totally got robbed in the semi finals tho, got a tie 4-4, yet i'm the #1 seed and lost, weak.

It was fun tho, too bad only 5 or 6 of us were actually playing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

leidout said:


> essaywhuman won, i totally got robbed in the semi finals tho, got a tie 4-4, yet i'm the #1 seed and lost, weak.
> 
> It was fun tho, too bad only 5 or 6 of us were actually playing.


I never understood how one team could advance in a 4-4 tie, I thought for sure at least the higher seed would go on. Oh well, it was nice beating for the 3rd.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Weasel said:


> I never understood how one team could advance in a 4-4 tie, I thought for sure at least the higher seed would go on. Oh well, it was nice beating for the 3rd.


Lol, yeah you owned my *** in the final round. 9-0, yikes, i guess i'm the fantasy version of the Suns.


----------

